# Chi Sim Weng Chun's Sap Yat Kuen?



## Tensei85 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey,
A few questions if there are any Chi Sim practs here or whoever:

In the Sap Yat Kuen:

What are the core concepts being trained?
It differs but has a lot of similarities with the SNT trained in Hung Suen Wing Chun.

How does it relate to Saam Bai Fut?

If I remember correctly the training syllabus would follow:

Fa Kuen 
Saam Bai Fut
Sap Yat Kuen

and then the other forms in the Chi Sim syllabus.

I remember there were 3 different intents on how to practice the Fa Kuen form:

One being 
Internal
External
Flowing (similar to Taiji)

Is this also done with Saam Bai Fut?

Ok, so that's pretty much all my questions hopefully.

thanks,


----------

